# tutorials für Illustrator



## Howie (1. März 2004)

Hallo Leute

Kennt jemand von euch ein paar URLs  wo es Tutorials für Illustartor gibt ?
Währe eine schöne Sache.

Grüß
Howie


----------



## Thomas Lindner (1. März 2004)

= 1. Link zu faul zum suchen?  

http://www.webmastermind.de/php/phn/html/tutorials.html


----------



## Howie (1. März 2004)

Ja du
da sage ich doch : nicht schlecht  .
Ein sehr guter Link und danke dafür.
Gruß
Howie


----------

